# Belly Rubs!



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

I just find it funny that my cat loves belly rubs. If I pet her longer than a few seconds, she'll flop on the ground and roll over for them. I've never had another cat who liked their tummy touched. She's actually one of the most tolerant cats I've had as far as handling.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby also loves to have her tummy rubbed. Whenever she's lying on the floor and I walk by, she will roll on her back "asking" for a tummy rub. Muffin does it too, but only upon occasion. Abby also sleeps on her back with her paws up in the air. I think cats look so cute when they're lying on their backs!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nina sleeps like that too! It looks so sweet....and she doesn't mind if I rub her tummy. She doesn't mind being held like a baby either. She's such a sweetheart. She loves everyone!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy loves his belly rubs too and like someone else mentioned - he sleeps on his back at times with his paws over his lil face - sooo cute!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja loves his tummy rubs too! he will flop on his back in my lap and I rub his tummy and say "booda belly booda belly booda belly" he loves it!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Hehe, that's cute. It's probably good luck too.  Pineapple doesn't sleep on her back too often. When she lays down for belly rubs though, she throws herself on the ground rather hard like she's exhausted. It's kind of funny.


----------



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

I love rubbing my kitten's bellies. I actually try to do it to them often because I want them used to it, since scratching their little tummies and chests is so fun  My other cats never wanted their bellies petted.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Harli likes to be petted all over. Lily thinks I'm playing when I try to do it and grabs my arm and wants to knaw on a finger.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha will ask for belly rubs by walking right in your path...and flopping over on her side. Once you bend down to pet her, she flips herself on her back, haha. She loves to have the inside of her thighs rubbed too. Rochelle will only accept belly rubs on occasion, and Alice thinks it's a game and tries to grab at my fingers with claws and teeth (gently though...she never hurts me).


----------



## lizbeezo (Oct 22, 2010)

We havent had Mico long, and he already loves to have his belly rubbed. He also loves to be brushed too, sometimes I think he likes that more than the actual petting


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

My two boys are both belly-rub-aholics


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL. I bet lots of handling as a kitten helps too. As I think about it most of the cats I've had in the past were adult rescues/ferals/strays/etc. so they weren't too great with handling in general.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

That's so cute, guys. I handle Miu a lot but she took a while just to even turn on her back. Now she's all good with rolling around and exposing her belly. I figured it was a dog thing so never really gave her a tummy rub. I'm going to trya dn see if she likes it!


----------

